# Umm... wow...



## Andrew Green (Aug 6, 2006)

Guess there really are no valid reasons people "can't" grapple...

[yt]CWhByQuLSPI[/yt]


----------



## Kacey (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow is definitely the word!  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## mantis (Aug 6, 2006)

wow man!
i admire that
thanks for sharing


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow...and...Wow.


----------



## Kensai (Aug 6, 2006)

Was trying to think of something different to write... but WOW will do... wow...


----------



## Bigshadow (Aug 6, 2006)

Yep!  Wow!  Amazing!  I was nearly half way through the video before realizing that the red shirt guy was wearing leg prosthesis.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Aug 6, 2006)

:ultracool :ultracool :ultracool


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 6, 2006)

It is an understatement but..... WOW!!!


----------



## MSTCNC (Aug 6, 2006)

:erg: DOUBLE WOW! 

  [FONT=&quot]Talk about indomitable spirit! :supcool:

Us "normal" people should be ashamed every time we say we CAN'T do something physically!

Just look at what that guy was up against... and he was STILL able to get his opponent to tap out!

Thank you very much for sharing that with us! Stuff like that does my heart good!

Regards,

Andy[/FONT]


----------



## evenflow1121 (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for posting that


----------



## J-Man (Aug 6, 2006)

umm... wow... is right. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Kensai (Aug 6, 2006)

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> Yep! Wow! Amazing! I was nearly half way through the video before realizing that the red shirt guy was wearing leg prosthesis.


 
Yup, me too.


----------



## donna (Aug 6, 2006)

Good stuff, thanks for posting


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 6, 2006)

That is great!  Wow!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## matt.m (Aug 8, 2006)

That is such a cool post.


----------



## John Brewer (Aug 8, 2006)

What can I say but WOW! Truly inspiring.


----------



## gardawamtu (Aug 8, 2006)

I think I should quit whining about bad knees... yesterday.  Truly inspirational.


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 8, 2006)

Yep, WOW!  It took me a while to realize that the red shirted guy was also challenged and wore leg prothesis too.  Kudos to both of them and to the other unseen ones (not shown in the videoclip) at that wrestling meet.

- Ceicei


----------

